
Cryptographic Module Standards at a Crossroads - fcorella
http://pomcor.com/2015/11/12/cryptographic-module-standards-at-a-crossroads-after-snowdens-revelations/
======
late2part
That's PGP not PHP.

"Phil Zimmerman, creator of PHP"

